# jo 'tak'



## ryba

Partykułę twierdzącą *jo*, synonim standardowego _tak_, w języku polskim wielu z nas słyszało, a całkiem wielu z nas jej używa na co dzień. Całkiem wielu.

Odkryłem jej istnienie podczas wakacji w Swornegac(i)ach na Kaszubach.

Później dowiedziałem się, że zasięgiem obejmuje również inne tereny Pomorza położone bardziej na południu, jak miasto Grudziądz, skąd są moi współlokatorzy, podobnie jak wielu Kaszubów, używający _jo_ ze swobodą i naturalnością nawet przy ludziach spoza regionu.

Co ciekawe, używa się _jo_ także na Kujawach i jest chlebem codziennnym dla mieszkańców Torunia. Zagadnięte o _jo_ dwie znajome studentki, mieszkanki Bygdoszczy stwierdziły z obrzydzeniem, że "_jo_ to mówią wieśniaki z Torunia". Inna znajoma z Bydgoszczy, również studentka, zdziwiła się jednak ogromnie jak jej powtórzyłem ich opinię n.t. _jo_ w Bydgoszczy i odparła, że owszem się używa i że niechęć do _jo_ "to chyba jakieś nowomieszczaństwo".

Z zaskoczeniem dowiedziałem się, że użycie _jo_ 'tak' sięga również bardziej na wschód, Warmii i Mazur, a wg. internauty o nicku mat23 nawet wiosek na Podlasiu (źródło).


W przekonaniu ogółu _jo_ jest zniekształceniem niemieckiego _ja_.

Mając mniejszą świadomość odnośnie zasięgu terytorialnego _jo_ byłem skłonny wysnuwać teorie, że to raczej ewentualnie jakiś wczesny germanizm (np. średniowieczny saksonizm) zapożyczony, powiedzmy, jeszcze przez kaszubską staropolszczyznę, ale trzeba przyznać, że zasięg _jo_ o jakim mi teraz wiadomo podejrzanie pokrywa się z terenami Państwa Zakonnego, późniejszych Prus Książęcych i zaboru pruskiego.

Jeżeli _jo_ faktycznie pochodzi z niemieckiego to czym należy tłumaczyć, że mówi się _jo_ a nie _ja_? Jakimiś regułami fonetycznymi substratu? Potrzebą odróżnienia _ja_ 'tak' od _ja_ 'ja (=1. os. l.p.)*? A może w niemieckim przyniesionym na te tereny wymowa była właśnie /jo/ albo do niej zbliżona?

A może jednak  _jo_ nie pochodzi z niemieckiego?

Wg. wikisłownika, _jo_ znaczy 'tak' w kaszubskim, ale również w dolnołużyckim (!) i w... szweckim, gdzie czyta się /jo:/ (źródło) i, z tego co rozumiem, znaczy 'owszem' (coś jak _si_ we francuskim).

Macie jakieś pojęcie o etymologii _jo_?

Dziękuję za komentarze i wykorzystuję okazję, żeby życzyć Wam, drodzy forumowicze, wesołych Świąt i wspaniałego 2010 roku!!!

-------
* Rozumiem, że 1. osoba liczby pojedynczej brzmi /jo/ tylko na południu kraju, np. w podhalańskim czy śląskim.


----------



## Thomas1

Cześć Ryba,

Oto co znalazłem w ciemnych zakamarkach internetu:

*jo*, *tak jest*, *z niemieckiego ja
**Szkice z kaszubszczyzny: leksyka, zabytki, kontakty językowe‎ - Strona 156*

Hanna Popowska-Taborska - 1998

(Niestety tylko w opisie na wyszukiwaniu w Google Books pojawia się informacja.)

 *JO*, _in älteren schriftwerken für_ *ja*, _während es sich heute nur in mundarten, aber weitverbreitet, findet:_ sind aller menschen schuld bezalt und inen ein benu̔gen geschehen? sie sprachen jo. _K__EISERSBERG_ _bilg. _1c; 

_R._ wolt ir nicht gern hören gute mere?
_J._ jo, wenn nur was guts vorhanden were! 
_P__. __R__EBHUN_ _in_ _Tittmanns schausp. _1, 50, 230;
Źródło [moje podkreślenie i pogrubienie]


Tobie również Wesołych Świąt i do siego roku!


----------



## ryba

Dziękuję bardzo, Thomas!!! 

Właśnie, czytając na Wikipedii o niemieckim dialekcie dolnopruskim, trafiłem na to:



> Words very characteristic of the dialect are doa (dor, _there_), joa (jo, _yes_), goah (goh, _go_) and noa (nober, _neighbor_), which use the "oa" instead of the usual "o" or "a".  However, when pronounced, there is little difference


----------



## marco_2

*Jo *było też używane w bałaku lwowskim, ale tam to chyba Austriacy to przynieśli, chociaż kolonistów z różnych części Niemiec też tam nie brakowało.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Niemieckie 'ja'  (w standardowej niemczyźnie) ma 'a' o wiele bardziej tylne od polskiego 'a'. Dla polskiego (i kaszubskiego) ucha przypomina bardziej 'o'.
Poza tym słowo 'ja' jest już zajęte przez zaimek pierwszej osoby.


----------



## MateuszMoś

Jo jest głownie stosowane na Pomorzu ( mieszkam w Chełmży). Może to też oznaczać wyraz zdziwienia : Ugotowałem haferfloki. Jo, nie godoj. Słowo to o ile się orientuję jest jakimś zmodyfikowanym germanizmem(okupacja). Dariusz Meller napisał słownik gwary pomorskiej gdzie można dowiedzieć sie więcej.


----------



## Ben Jamin

MateuszMoś said:


> Jo jest głownie stosowane na Pomorzu ( mieszkam w Chełmży). Może to też oznaczać wyraz zdziwienia : Ugotowałem haferfloki. Jo, nie godoj. Słowo to o ile się orientuję jest jakimś zmodyfikowanym germanizmem(okupacja). Dariusz Meller napisał słownik gwary pomorskiej gdzie można dowiedzieć sie więcej.


 Przeczytaj wcześniejsze odpowiedzi w tym wątku.


----------



## marco_2

To jeszcze cytat z "Polszczyzny Lwowa i Kresów południowo-wschodnich do 1939 roku" Zofii Kurzowej: *jo *'tak': _Jo, jo, żebyś wiedział; Jo, jo, właśni. _[Słowniki] notują w Polsce północnej po linię Czarnków - Kujawy - Sierpc - Ostrołęka - Augustów, także w południowo-zachodniej Wielkopolsce, na Śląsku, w południowo-zachodniej Małopolsce (Żywiec - Wadowice - Będzin), ponadto w środkowej Wielkopolsce (pod Koninem) i południowo-wschodniej Małopolsce pod Jasłem. Z niemieckiego _ja_.


----------



## jazyk

_Jo _stosuje się dużo w języku czeskim z znaczeniem _tak_. Ja używam go tak często w języku tym, że zaczynam go mówić również w innych językach, łącznie z moim językiem ojczystym.

  Transformacja _a_ do _o_ jest bardzo powszechna z niemieckiego na czeski. Inne przykłady: schlafen – šlofík (dát si šlofíka – drzemać), schwarz – švorc (být švorc -  być spłukany). Oba są bardzo potocznymi wyrażeniami.


----------

